# UK Insurance for UberEats driver? Help Please.



## kasseus (Jun 24, 2017)

So,

I wish to become an UberEats driver. However to do this I apparently have to have 'food delivery' car insurance as part of my insurance policy. I have business insurance and, having enquired with my current insurer (Elephant) have been informed they don't offer 'food delivery' insurance. 

I have checked with other insurers and apparently it costs roughly £1500 p.a. for me (22yo 4 years no claims) to get this insurance IN ADDITION to my other insurance. 

Is there any other way to get round this, or is it just not worth bothering considering £1500 p.a. Surely nobody else is actually paying this? I have been informed by people in the know that a lot of drivers just take the insurance, send the proof then cancel it the next day. 

Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## mushiii (Jul 29, 2017)

Great post about car insurance


----------

